# RIDE-HAILING SERVICE FOR WOMEN LAUNCHES NEXT WEEK



## SlaveWager (Sep 11, 2016)

BOSTON (AP) -- An Uber-like service connecting female riders and drivers is launching in Boston following a rebranding and leadership change.

Safr says it will start its service next week on an invite-only basis. It plans to open to the wider Boston-area public starting March 1...

..The concept, which is also being developed by a New York City-based company, has faced questions about whether it runs afoul of anti-discrimination laws.

MORE:
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_WOMEN_ONLY_RIDES


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Hope it flops and never reaches the southeast. 

If this were reversed, women would be protesting nonstop.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Can't wait for non stop discrimination lawsuits.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Can't wait for non stop discrimination lawsuits.


Can't wait for the 2 hour wait time for pickups. Another person that doesn't have a clue about the fare for hire industry starting a business because some nerd can build an app. What happened to that "Jane" company?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think I found one of their future customers.

Not too long ago I brought an extremely drunk woman home. She fell asleep probably in a minute of getting in my car. When I got her home I woke her up and told her she was home. Her words upon waking up were, "Oh shit, you are a male!"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Not too long ago I brought an extremely drunk woman home. She fell asleep probably in a minute of getting in my car. When I got her home I woke her up and told her she was home. Her words upon waking up were, "Oh shit, you are a male!"


You could have pulled a "Jerry Springer" on her and said, but I was born a female.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Once launched and they have been in operation for a couple of years, we'll have the data as to whether woman drivers are safe or not.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You could have pulled a "Jerry Springer" on her and said, but I was born a female.


He should have replied.....just remember.....I am NOT the father!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> He should have replied.....just remember.....I am NOT the father!!!!


That the Maury Show.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> If this were reversed, women would be protesting nonstop.


This so much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Hope it flops and never reaches the southeast.
> 
> If this were reversed, women would be protesting nonstop.


It is sexist.
It is discrimination.
It is ILLEGAL !


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

Deprived of the opportunity to work because of your gender=illegal discrimination. ..being presumed to be a predator because of your gender=sexist. If male drivers and passengers swallow this without a fight , they are bigger fools than the feminists and the mangina who ride this gravy train.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It is sexist.
> It is discrimination.
> It is ILLEGAL !


It is discrimination, and it is sexist.

Whether its illegal or not, I don't know. Is Uber and ride-sharing a "public accommodation" as per the Civil Right Act? Private clubs, of course, can be as discriminatory as they like. Is someone's private car more analogous to a club or to a city bus? Is ride-sharing just a sophisticated form of hitch hiking, or is it a commercial business?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm going to start an all-male driver service and call it _Chippen-hails._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Faretoall said:


> Deprived of the opportunity to work because of your gender=illegal discrimination. ..being presumed to be a predator because of your gender=sexist. If male drivers and passengers swallow this without a fight , they are bigger fools than the feminists and the mangina who ride this gravy train.


Only " Politically Correct" will stand in line for Castration because GENDER " OFFENDS" someone !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It is discrimination, and it is sexist.
> 
> Whether its illegal or not, I don't know. Is Uber and ride-sharing a "public accommodation" as per the Civil Right Act? Private clubs, of course, can be as discriminatory as they like. Is someone's private car more analogous to a club or to a city bus? Is ride-sharing just a sophisticated form of hitch hiking, or is it a commercial business?


A GIANT step backwards for the HUMAN RACE !
SEXIST SEGREGATION !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Only " Politically Correct" will stand in line for Castration because GENDER " OFFENDS" someone !


I know you're close to my age. Do you remember the SNL skit "Pat"? How would that go over today? They ridiculed Pat so bad for no one was for sure what gender "it" was. Did SNL ever reveal what sex Pat was? 
I know they have shows out like Modern Family and others that depict the traditional family life, but no one dares to make jokes about that. Damn how this country has changed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> I'm going to start an all-male driver service and call it _Chippen-hails._


That's an awesome idea!!! Only one problem. Have you've seen the average Uber male driver? You'll be having more female pax requesting refunds for false advertising and misrepresentation than drivers accusing Uber of the same.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's an awesome idea!!! Only one problem. Have you've seen the average Uber male driver? You'll be having more female pax requesting refunds for false advertising and misrepresentation than drivers accusing Uber of the same.


Well, I didn't say I was going to hire anyone with a license and pay them 85 cents per mile. The requirements and pay would be different, of course.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

It creates a false sense of security that 1) all women know how to drive and that 2)women don't commit crimes,including sexual harassment


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

*Bravo Safr...the end of the discrimination :
Can men join Safr as a driver?*
Safr's primary focus is on the safety and empowerment of all women in the ridesharing economy and we welcome everyone to our team who believes in and supports that mission. Safr does not discriminate on the basis of gender or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Faretoall said:


> *Bravo Safr...the end of the discrimination :
> Can men join Safr as a driver?*
> Safr's primary focus is on the safety and empowerment of all women in the ridesharing economy and we welcome everyone to our team who believes in and supports that mission. Safr does not discriminate on the basis of gender or any other characteristic protected by law.


I am in the process of applying to see what happens.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

crazy916 said:


> I am in the process of applying to see what happens.


Could Transgendered men (80% of all transgenders are men) that identify as a women catch a ride with this app?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I think I found one of their future customers.
> 
> Not too long ago I brought an extremely drunk woman home. She fell asleep probably in a minute of getting in my car. When I got her home I woke her up and told her she was home. Her words upon waking up were, "Oh shit, you are a male!"


And you should've followed up with oh BTW I know where all your tats are even the ones the don't catch much sunlight LOL!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

One call to Trump will have this own sexist thing shut down


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> One call to Trump will have this own sexist thing shut down


No longer sexist, men can drive and ride. I wish them the best of luck now they no longer discriminate against me .


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Faretoall said:


> No longer sexist, men can drive and ride. I wish them the best of luck now they no longer discriminate against me .


I don't descriminate against anyones ass in my seat. No ass in the seat no money! Everybody's money spends exactly the same way!


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Faretoall said:


> No longer sexist, men can drive and ride. I wish them the best of luck now they no longer discriminate against me .


I other words, they realized this was a ridiculous idea and did not want to take the legal risk, so they became another Uber/Lyft clone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Faretoall said:


> No longer sexist, men can drive and ride. I wish them the best of luck now they no longer discriminate against me .


Seems to defeat their purpose then. Why should women feel safe now, since basically they only thought men committed crimes


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

They should come out with ubertinder. Ur pax is ur date and ride. Cool thing is ur date will always have to pay and if it went well well then a tip in backseat might be needed . Itd make pool very interesting too


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Seems to defeat their purpose then. Why should women feel safe now, since basically they only thought men committed crimes


It is funny...after a year of spewing anti male feminist bs. and 3 name changes, they give up on discriminating against males and allow anyone to drive or ride with them.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Faretoall said:


> It is funny...after a year of spewing anti male feminist bs. and 3 name changes, they give up on discriminating against males and allow anyone to drive or ride with them.


Their attorney probably informed them that the original plan would not be advisable.


----------

